# Hey, What WAX do y'all like to use?



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a big can of Blitz that I use regularly but I was curious what favs others out there like to use.

P21S?

Zaino?

Zymol?


Chris :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

R_ you sure you want to know??!!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

beewang said:


> *R_ you sure you want to know??!! *


A_ctually, I was waiting to see some of the responses to this!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

SS said:


> *A_ctually, I was waiting to see some of the responses to this! *


I don't think this is going to work worth-a-sheet here is it?

Chris :thumbup:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> *I don't think this is going to work worth-a-sheet here is it?
> 
> Chris :thumbup: *


N_o...I don't think so  (one point for RF...hehe...sorry Jon)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

B_*atch!! you cut on front me 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

O_h my God, it can work over here....



:angel:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *O_h my God, it can work over here....
> 
> :angel: *


Hehe...very cool what you did with that!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

W_hat the heck Shane?

We needed a "W"...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

:dunno: _


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *:dunno: _ *


A_s usual some one messed it up


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *A_s usual some one messed it up *


X_actly!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *X_actly!!!
> 
> :rofl: *


I don't get it. :dunno: Let me in on the joke!   :bawling:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *I don't get it. :dunno: Let me in on the joke!   :bawling: *


 If anything positive is to come from the org, it should come from the old days.

A LONG time ago, a group of E39 owners was at one of those $.25 car washes and noted that they offered "Rainbow Wax." As with most things campy, it started a rage on the E39 board. Whenever someone would ask what wax to use, the reply was short to follow.

Also, because of the format of the org, you could "spell out" Ranibow Wax down the entire page.

The R
____A
_____I
______N
_______B
________O
_________W
__________W
___________A
____________X

Thread was born.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Now I get it. Duh!


----------

